# Composers/works I should try?



## aglayaepanchin (Jul 24, 2016)

Hey,

I have started to listen to classical music a relatively short time ago but now I listen to it almost exclusively and I really like the works of Rachmaninoff, Sibelius, Chopin, Tchaikovsky and Mahler. Can you advise me similar composers or just something I should try listening to?

Thanks!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

You could try Stravinsky's famous ballet scores. The Firebird, and Petroushka. Pictures At an Exhibition by Mussorgsky. The Brahms symphonies. Beethoven's 5th, 6th, 7th, 9th. For a different feel try some French music. Debussy's La Mer, and Prelude To The Afternoon Of A Faun, and his beautiful piano music. Or Ravel's beautiful Le Tombeau de Couperin. Just pick something and keep going.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

You should try Varese - he is the best


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> You should try Varese - he is the best


If he/she keeps at it, Varese might be the ticket? I did mention French music! :tiphat:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

*Vive la France, **Vive la France* (had to type it twice to beat the word limit!)


----------



## Scopitone (Nov 22, 2015)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> You should try Varese - he is the best


Hmm. Rachmaninoff, Chopin, and Tchaikovsky.

Yup, Varese is definitely the next step. Or perhaps Webern.


----------



## Scopitone (Nov 22, 2015)

aglayaepanchin said:


> Hey,
> 
> I have started to listen to classical music a relatively short time ago but now I listen to it almost exclusively and I really like the works of Rachmaninoff, Sibelius, Chopin, Tchaikovsky and Mahler. Can you advise me similar composers or just something I should try listening to?
> 
> Thanks!


We're just teasing. Don't listen to Varese or Webern next. Or if you do and don't like them, just put it aside. 

What is it you like about these composers' works? If you like the big epic symphonies of Mahler, for instance, then you might want Beethoven or Bruckner.

If you dig the pretty piano, then try Mozart's piano concertos. Or Mozart's _anything _- it's tough to go wrong with just about anything that guy wrote.

In the end, just explore around. Check in periodically on the Current Listening thread for ideas. Use youtube for sampling things. Or subscribe to Spotify -- $10 a month well spent, I promise you.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I LOVE YOUR NAME AGLAIA EPANCHIN(A)!!!!!!!!!!!!! <3

Looking for forbidden knowledge, to_ break free?_ _The Russian Eve???_ You know what I refer to? :tiphat:

Say hello to _Scriabin_....


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Scopitone said:


> We're just teasing. Don't listen to Varese or Webern next. Or if you do and don't like them, just put it aside.
> 
> What is it you like about these composers' works? If you like the big epic symphonies of Mahler, for instance, then you might want Beethoven or Bruckner.
> 
> ...


_Être con comme un balai_

Translation - have you looked at my profile I never tease, just kid
but serious about Varese - "_Do yourself a favour"_ (as a famous Aust rock critic once said)- listen to Varese


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Here is a great piece:


----------



## SimonDekkerLinnros (Jun 15, 2016)

If you've never seen an opera and want to try something new, Die Zauberflöte might be a good one to start with ( you can find it on youtube with english subtitles). 
Otherwise since you seem to like romantic composers, Beethoven might make a good fit.

Also you mentioned Chopin. If you haven't explored his 4 Ballades yet, I highly recommend them from the bottom of my heart


----------



## Scopitone (Nov 22, 2015)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> _Être con comme un balai_
> 
> Translation - have you looked at my profile I never tease, just kid
> but serious about Varese - "_Do yourself a favour"_ (as a famous Aust rock critic once said)- listen to Varese


I was speaking in the Royal "We". :angel:

You are correct that it's always best to sample something if it remotely interests you. You never know what you'll like. Had I listened to all the naysayers, I never would have found that I like Schoenberg, for instance - which did lead me to Webern. 

Zappa led me to Varese. And other experimental musique concrete, tape collages, etc. I am far from expert on that stuff (or any of this stuff). But I did like it.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Why not listen to Varese? It's exciting music.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

Look at all these people trying to brainwash the newbie into listening to their favourite composer(s).

Speaking of brainwashing, I think Mendelssohn might be of interest to you!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Abraham Lincoln said:


> Look at all these people trying to brainwash the newbie into listening to their favourite composer(s).
> 
> Speaking of brainwashing, I think Mendelssohn might be of interest to you!


Objective as always


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Scopitone said:


> I was speaking in the Royal "We". :angel:
> 
> You are correct that it's always best to sample something if it remotely interests you. You never know what you'll like. Had I listened to all the naysayers, I never would have found that I like Schoenberg, for instance - which did lead me to Webern.
> 
> Zappa led me to Varese. And other experimental musique concrete, tape collages, etc. I am far from expert on that stuff (or any of this stuff). But I did like it.


We good to hear - same for me Zappa led me to Varese, Schoenberg, Stockhausen and others
Try my own attempt at something experimental - using very primitive digital equipment


----------



## Scopitone (Nov 22, 2015)

Abraham Lincoln said:


> Look at all these people trying to brainwash the newbie into listening to their favourite composer(s).
> 
> Speaking of brainwashing, I think Mendelssohn might be of interest to you!


Hilary!

*Insert Love emoticon here*


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Staying in the mainstream of classical, I would give the following a try:

Schubert - symphonies 8 and 9
Berlioz - symphonie fantastique
Mozart - symphonies 38-41, piano concerto 20, 21 and 24
Beethoven - symphonies 3 - 9, piano concertos 3-5, piano sonatas Nos 8, 14, 17, 21 and 23
Haydn - London symphonies
Debussy - Suite bergamasque(contains the famous clair de lune), La Mer and Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
Prokofiev - violin concerto 1, piano concerto 3
Mendelssohn - symphonies 3 and 4
Bruckner - symphony 4

and there's tons more ...


----------



## Scopitone (Nov 22, 2015)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> We good to hear - same for me Zappa led me to Varese, Schoenberg, Stockhausen and others
> Try my own attempt at something experimental - using very primitive digital equipment


Nice! I subbed.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Scopitone said:


> Nice! I subbed.


Cool I'll use cow bells next time....... :lol:


----------

